# rubbing the buck with a rag?



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

I was told to find out if your doe is in heat you can rub a rag on the buck and let the does smell it and they'll do something.
Is this true? And what am i suppose to look for if.they are in heat?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Buck rags have never worked for me...they always act interested in the rag...it's smelles like a strange goat. NOW...If I take the buck rag and rub it on my wether...they have shown more interest in him which has indicated heat for me. You are looking for lots of interest...tail flagging, lip curling, baaing, calling. I did have one doe that got excited and looked behind me to see if there was aboy coming...so that helped...but a real live boy is a better tease. 

Usually I know anyhow...they call and yell more often, back up to us or squat and pee right in front of us, sniff their own pee and do the flehmen/lip curl thing, mount other does and act...well...crazy


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have done the buck rag with great success. Take that rag and make sure it smells really good (bad). Go all over their head and where they pee on themselves.

The purpose of the rag is to see when the doe is in heat, it will not bring her in. If she smells the rag and starts wagging her tail, mine have pawed at the rag, then you know they are in heat or going in.


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok well i gess ill try it then. Thanks


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We used a "wife beater" and made one of the meat wethers wear it around. Lol poor guy!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive used the rag with success..as Lori said..it wont bring them in heat but my girsl will "flirt" with it...or just show more interest init. I have a few girls who can care less lol...but for the most part..it works..It does have to be real smelly....I do like the idea of the wether...but feel sorry for him..like taking a girl tothe prom but never getting to dance with her lol...


----------

